# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Tutoriels Powerbuilder 10

## digital prophecy

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je programme en Delphi 7, php, C++Builder 6, Javascript.

Mais l je dois commencer  dvelopper en PowerBuilder 10, seulement, je ne sais pas o je peux trouver des tutoriels asss bon pour les dbutants.

----------


## Thig

Bonjour,

Le site anglais le plus complet est celui de Sybase :
http://sybooks.sybase.com/pbg1020e.html

un petit site en franais sur une ancienne version : http://www.profsr.com/pbfr/PB.HTM

Thig

----------

